# Our new foster: Spencer



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe this should have been in the pictures section...?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are in the right forum. Maybe after he feels more comfortable in your home he will stop the growling. He's a handsome boy, I hope he settles in soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, Spencer is gorgeous, what a good looking guy. He does look like he could loose a few pounds. I'm sure you'll have him in shape in no time.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

He's handsome and will be even more so once he sheds some pounds. As for the growling, is it possible that he's just a vocal guy, how is his body language when he's growling? 

How is Mia taking the new house guest? Has she returned to her normal self?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy. Hope he settles down soon.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> As for the growling, is it possible that he's just a vocal guy, how is his body language when he's growling?
> 
> How is Mia taking the new house guest? Has she returned to her normal self?


I'm not sure... Two times he was just laying down... and I was standing and pet him behind the ear, so not sure if he felt threatened? (I've pet him there on numerous other occasions and no reaction...)

Another time he was laying down on his side, with his head on my hubby's arm, while hubby was brushing him... after he growled Mia went over and sniffed Spencer's nose, and he just sniffed back... so not sure?

And another time was when my cat, that thinks he's a dog, walked under Spencer rubbing himself on him, as he does with all our house guests.

As for Mia, she does seem to have returned to her normal self, yes. The day Gabby left she seemed her old happy self! 
She hasn't attempted to play with Spencer. I guess she feels he's just not comfortable yet? They've sniffed each other many times, and Spencer lays down close to Mia, but still about 4 feet away from her.

Spencer's only been with us since Saturday afternoon, so still very new. More to follow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My heart skipped a beat,when i saw thr name spencer,my baby,my heart boy,was spencer,i miss my boy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He's a very handsome, big boy. My guess is that once he figures out where he is and who you are he'll calm down and will stop growling at you. Our foster Duke didn't like his paws touched either, but now that he's been here for a while he loves us petting and examining his feet. Yes, we're foster failures.

Good luck and thank you for fostering!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's such a pretty boy ... Glad you could take him in. Hope he settles in soon.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a handsome boy!
My female Golden used to be touch sensitive and still is wary about her feet. We worked a lot on desensitization by using treats when we touched her, gradually increasing the duration over a period of days. I don't know if Spencer is having the same issues but hopefully he will adapt as time goes on.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

How is the big guy doing?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Spencer is very handsome. Hopefully he will settle in and become more relaxed with a little time. 

When Mike came to us he, too, was very foot sensitive. When he showed up limping one day, we had our vet look him over--she felt a lot of arthritis in his front feet and when she took x-rays, they looked awful. We started him on chiropractic and laser treatments and have now added Adequant. For the most part, he doesn't mind us or her messing with his feet anymore. Maybe there is a reason Spencer's feet are sensitive, too?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope Spencer settles in, he is quite the looker. Thank You for fostering! Need more folks like you!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Maybe there is a reason Spencer's feet are sensitive, too?


We went to the vet with Spencer, this evening, and she said nothing's wrong with his paws, so it's just that he's not used to getting them touched. His old owners didn't do much in terms of training or take good care of him...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> How is the big guy doing?


Spencer is doing pretty good. Since Monday he seems to be more comfortable with my DH and I. He often comes to see us and nudges our arms or hands with his head for us to pet him. He gets so excited and hops around when it's walking time! He's settling in more each day 

On the health front, the vet confirmed he's got two hot spots (one fairly large). He has fleas, so we started Revolution tonight. Got some Vanectyl-P and antibiotics. And poor guy also has an ear infection in both ears! So got some ear drops too... 

Oh, and he weighs in at around 88 lbs and the vet said he needs to lose 12-13 lbs.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like he could have a flea allergy. The Vanectyl-P and antibiotics should help a lot. Might also want to check on adding Ketoconazole if you find his hotspots and ear infections not clearing up.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Kind of funny pic*

I took this picture this morning of my little Mia (~ 57 lbs) and big boy Spencer (~ 88 lbs). They were both lying down the same way, so thought it was a good way to compare.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear he's settling in, hoping the ear infections and hot spots clear up quickly.

Great picture, he is a big boy, but a beautiful boy!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Spencer's paws and bath*

Well, it's not perfect, but I managed to trim some of Spencer's "excess" paw fur (he was moving around a lot! LOL!) (pic showing the front of him, laying down -- there's another picture, from Saturday, where you can see the before -- him laying down on tile)

Not bad for a boy who didn't even want us to touch his paws to clean them a week and a half ago! Gotta love those liver treats! 

Also, we gave him his first bath, while with us, on Friday. He didn't do too bad. A lot better than we expected. He didn't seem to love it, but he didn't protest too much. There are some pictures of him after his bath.


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

What a love! He's such a sweetie after his bath! Those eyes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Spencer's such a beautiful boy, he's looking great.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

He sure is one handsome golden! Love his color!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

He's very photogenic!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ha Ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!
He's adorable.


----------

